# Adopt Abigail (Doberman Pinscher)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Here is a forum for dobie's that might be able to help her.
http://www.dobermantalk.com/forumindex.php


----------



## Sowilu (Feb 14, 2008)

She's already posted there  thanks anyways.


----------

